# Semen Sales



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

SO..I have decided that I want to AI. I have signed up for a class that will be later this month. Of course I've already started shopping the net for the BEST buck I can find :crazy

For those of you who AI, who do you buy your semen from and who do you recommend?


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Carli where did you go to sign up for a class?
thanks Linda


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Carli, 

no advice here on AI but glad you are exploring your options. Have a back up live buck ready though, folks here who AI do not have 100% success rate, some does just don't settle this way. 

Jana


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Carli,

I haven't purchased semen yet from many of the collectors that offer it for sale. I buy it from individuals that I know, however, about 5 yrs ago there was a huge semen sale on ComeTo TheFarm's all things goatie website promoted heavily on all the goat breed yahoo groups. It was semen that was being auctioned off my a Oberhasli breeder who had passed away and wanted the semen to be sold to raise money to promote the Obers. I can't remember exactly, but that was the jest of it. 

Frozen Assets, Karen Lewis's business one that if I were to buy semen from a collector I would choose her. Keep in mind that you should always check the little spermies under a microscop to make sure the sperm are alive and well before using, especially with older semen.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I have purchased from individuals and breeders and Superior Semen Works.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

NPgoats said:


> Carli where did you go to sign up for a class?
> thanks Linda


reproductionenterprises.com
It's in Stillwater, OK which is around 4 1/2 hours from me. 
I haven't decided if I want to AI this year or not. I might wait until next year..depends on how confident I am after the course. I have a friend that is a veterinarian that has offered to help, so maybe between the two of us we can make it happen.

The place I looked into buying semen from is called biogenicsltd.com


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Bio-Genics
Superior Semen Works
The Buck Bank
Semen Clearinghouse
Frozen Assets
Individual Farms
A few that I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Hollybrook (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes Bio-genics is a great company Leona will take good care of you, Seman was viable and dont forget to click the link to thier other company for more choices of Semen @ www.Semenclearinghouse.com

Anouther thing to consider when buying semen is to make sure the Seller follows proper procdures required by ADGA or you may be wasting money on semen that thier offspring cant be registered! Bio-genitcs is approved and recommended by ADGA.

Oh one more they travel around the country offering AI Classes.

Good luck
Dave


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Dave,
Great info. I didn't realize there was a procedure to follow so that the offspring will be registerable. Thanks so much!


----------



## Squires (Jul 23, 2010)

carlidoe said:


> SO..I have decided that I want to AI. I have signed up for a class that will be later this month. Of course I've already started shopping the net for the BEST buck I can find :crazy
> 
> For those of you who AI, who do you buy your semen from and who do you recommend?


Sometimes the people giving the class will also AI a doe or does for you on the same day, or show you how to AI your own doe. You should ask -- although I don't know if there is time enough to synchronize a doe before your class. Ask. They should have a selection of semen available. Can't hurt to ask. :yes

I'm taking three does to a class this weekend. Wish me luck!


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Aah I see. I'm just trying to avoid hauling them around. I wish I could find someone that would drive here and do it for me! I would definately pay for that service.


----------



## lirette (May 31, 2010)

I can't answer your question. But would like to say that I just went to the A.I. Class at Langston. I am guessing it is the same one you are talking about. I absolutely loved it. Not ready to run out to the barn with semen yet. Although I have alot better understanding. If by some chance this isn't the class you are talking about, could you let me know if there is another one still to come? Also I live practically on the I-40 and would always be interested in carpooling the rest of the way. So any time someone wants to meet somewhere for these type of things I am in!! Kellie


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Reproduction Enterprises, Inc in Stillwater OK is what is on the website. I'm not sure if it is the same one or not- I'm not familiar with that area! I think they were needing a few more to sign up! It's going to be on Friday, Sept 24. Cost is 175 per person or 150 each if you bring someone.


----------



## lirette (May 31, 2010)

Yeah, I just went on the website. That isn't the one I was talking about. I just went last Saturday. The same guy from Stillwater helped at this class too. His name is Hutch. Nice guy. Wish I would of posted this class. It was only 50 with a limit of 20 people. We ended up only having to pay 35 because they didn't serve lunch. It was all day and we did hands on too. He went over all the hormones, anatomy, tanks, and every one was able to practice A.I. as much as they wanted. I know they are offering the same class again in, I believe Ada in October of November. You should call Langston and ask. It is way cheaper and VERY informative. I spoke with Hutch about a class on collecting and processing. He said they are looking to do a class on that too. 
I am 2 hours from Stillwater. So anytime you come this way I would be glad to continue the drive with you. I would go on the 25th, except I have Fortsmith fair with my daughter.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

This class is only half a day. I hope it is informative. Sounds like you went to a good one. Maybe I can go to it as well when they have it again in October. 
Having someone to drive with sounds great! I fly solo on most of my goat adventures  
They are actually going to have this class on Friday the 24th instead of Saturday the 25th.


----------

